# Berkley Power Worms



## SMDave (Aug 7, 2007)

I've never actually been impressed on Berkley items, probably because I don't buy much of their stuff, but I hear a lot of good things coming out of the Berkley Power worm. How do you guys like them? The worms I use are mostly Zoom and Joe's. What do you guys feel about the Berkley Power worms (I've never been much of a ribbon-tail worm fisherman)? I was thinking about picking up them in colors: Tequila Sunrise, Pumpkinseed, Junebug (or Blue Fleck), and Electric Blue (or motor oil) in the 4" size if the reviews are positive. Any other suggestions? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Jim (Aug 7, 2007)

LOL! Im stalking you! :wink: 


Tequila sunrise, red shad and black. Those 3 I caught my most bass ever. So much so I would buy them in 100 packs. Still keep them with me as a last resource.


Jim


----------



## BassAddict (Aug 7, 2007)

never tried them but I always concider trying the tequlia sunrise when i see em. Let me know how they are if you do get em.


----------



## redbug (Aug 7, 2007)

Red shad has accounted for many bass over the years. I like the 7" ribbon tail the best I don't care for the " worms from Berkley.


----------

